# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Почему в книгах ББТ не упомянуты имена иллюстраторов и как выбрали изображение на обложке синей Гиты?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Ямуначарья прабху, Харе Кришна! В глубочайшем почтении склоняюсь перед вами!

1.Почему в книгах ББТ не упомянуты имена иллюстраторов? 
2.Почему иллюстрация в синей Бхагавад-гите на обложке не такова, как в красной? Кто, как и когда производил замену данных картин?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

В иллюстрированном альбоме "Кришна-Арт. Художественный альбом" (2021) на 104 странице есть иллюстрация из синей Гиты, указан автор Парикшит Дас и год её создания - 1985:

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Валентин!

Бхагавад-гита до изобретения печатного станка передавалась в списках. Они могли быть иллюстрированными или неиллюстрированными. Очевидно, что в случае наличии в подобных списках иллюстраций, они были каждый раз немного разные, поскольку их выполнял новый художник. Поэтому я не вижу в смене изображения на обложке Бхагавад-гиты чего-либо сомнительного или настораживающего. 

Что касается не указания авторов иллюстраций, то ответ на этот вопрос, вероятно, следует искать во фразе: "Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!" Преданные готовы признать, что заслуга появления Бхагавад-гиты в западном мире принадлежит Шриле Прабхупаде. Они ощущают себя его смиренными слугами и не хотят присваивать даже долю отблеска его заслуженной славы. Так, например, в какой-то момент из Шримад Бхагаватам издательство ББТ убрало подпись, указывающую на авторство комментариев к последним песням (написанных после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады его учениками). Сейчас авторы комментариев указаны без называния их имен, как «смиренные слуги А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады».

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

